# gmail pop creating a mess..



## lajs (Mar 25, 2005)

hi i tried using gmail pop feature with oulook express 5 (having windows 98 )but got only this error .....

A secure connection to the server could not be established. Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'pop.gmail.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 995, Secure(SSL): Yes, Error Number: 0x800CCC1A

Did anyone tried gmail pop settings and got a error like this ...


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 26, 2005)

Why not try this out with Outlook Express 6? Have yo tried any other mail client?

I am regularly using Gmail with OE6 and there is no problem.


----------



## third_rate (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey lajs, have you enabled pop settings in your gmail account options ??

You have to enable pop before you can get the mails to your outlook.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 27, 2005)

Before accessing mails by the EMail clients you have to activate POP access in your GMAil account !
Just click on the Settings link and then move over to the "Forwarding and POP" and then enable POP access and u will be able to access mail via your EMail client


----------



## shyam911 (Mar 27, 2005)

Google also gives you an automatic POP configiration utility. Download that and it will configure your Outlook Express. *toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/GmailConfig.exe

Hope this helps.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 27, 2005)

@shyam911

Does Google have one for Thunderbird also ?
Actually I have multiple GMail accounts and I have to configure them manually.
A one stop solution is welcome


----------



## gauravsuneja (Mar 27, 2005)

*can gmail also has smtp address what is the configuration i*

can gmail also has smtp address what is the configuration i have 2 do


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 27, 2005)

@gauravsuneja

Yes...GMail grants SMTP access.........

*gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285


*gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287


----------



## godsownman (Mar 27, 2005)

I had this problem when i was using Windows ME with OE5 but ever since I use XP i have not faced this problem cause it has OE6 may be thats the problem as tuxfan said.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 27, 2005)

yup better to update to OE6 or install mozilla thunderbird... i'm using mozilla thunderbird for gmail, & its working gr8....


----------

